# Blumen am Teich



## Roland (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,

da noch niemand in diesem thread gepostet hat, möchte ich ihn mit ein paar Bilder öffnen.


----------



## Roland (16. Aug. 2004)

und noch zwei Bilder


----------



## lars (16. Aug. 2004)

qewl  aba wieso blühen die nur nachts ???


----------



## Roland (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

Die Tagesblumen brechen des Morgens auf. Viele von denselben schließen sich des Abends, oder senken sich, da sie am Tage aufrecht standen, oder es geht eine andere Veränderung mit ihnen vor, woraus man schließen kann, daß sie nur für Tagesinsekten bestimmt sind. Manche schließen sich am ersten Abend und öffnen sich am folgenden Morgen nicht wieder, blühen also nur einen Tag; die meisten blühen mehrere Tage.

 Die Nachtblumen brechen des Abends auf. Bei Tage sind die meisten von denselben geschlossen, oder welk und unansehnlich, woraus erhellt, daß sie für Tagesinsekten nicht bestimmt sind. Manche blühen mehrere Nächte; die gemeine Nachtkerze (Oenothera biennis) blüht zwei Nächte.

So wie man sich einen Zen-Garten anlegen kann, kann man auch einen anderen Themengarten anlegen z.B. Einen Fledermausgarten oder Schmetterlingsgarten. Da zu den Schmetterlingen auch die __ Nachtfalter gehören und diese nur Nachts auf Futtersuche gehen, hat es die Natur so eingerichtet, dass es auch Nachtblüher gibt. Da die Fledermäuse auch nur Nachts auf Beute gehen nennt man ihn auch Fledermausgarten.


----------



## Roland (27. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,

Ein paar Blumen von heute:


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2004)

*Hi Roland......

Schön Schön Schön mehr kann Mann zu deinen Blumen nicht sagen ich hoffe du wirst noch viele Bilder mit deinen Pflanzen ins Netz stellen  :!:  :!:  :!: Mach weiter sooooooooo....*


----------



## Thorsten (27. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

ich kann mich da Bart voll und ganz anschließen...schöne Blumen-Aufnahmen.

Sag mal sehe ich das richtig...scheint bei Dir etwa die Sonne  :cry:


----------



## Roland (27. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

den ganzen Tag schon und angenehme 22 Grad, soll morgen schon wieder vorbei sein.


----------



## birdy (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo miteinander
Hab heute Abend noch schnell Bilder gemacht bevor der Wettersturz morgen kommt. Die Blumen an den Fenstern hab ich schon abgeräumt aber die Engelstrompeten sind jetzt wunderschön und der Duft ist einfach bezaubernd. Das Hibiskusbäumchen blüht schon seit dem Frühling ununterbrochen.
Liebe Grüße
Birdy


----------



## birdy (8. Okt. 2004)

Und nochmal Trompeten


----------



## birdy (8. Okt. 2004)

Hoffentlich bring ich mein Bäumchen über den Winter


----------



## StefanS (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Birdy,

ein wunderschönes Bäumchen ! Wie gedenkst Du, es über den Winter zu bringen ? Ich weiss nicht, ob ich jetzt richtig liege, aber meine __ Hibiskus (nicht etwa __ Gartenhibiskus !) überwintern bei mir im Ufergraben, wie jede andere Pflanze auch. Nicht, dass ich Dir das nun empfehlen will. Was hältst Du aber davon, es einmal wie folgt zu probieren: Der Hibiskus wird hell, frostfrei (ein wenig leichter Frost würde wohl auch nicht schaden),aber immer kühl (ideal +5 Grad) überwintert. Er wirft alle Blätter ab. Nicht austrocknen lassen, aber auch nicht ersäufen. Im Frühjahr wird er wieder warm und hell gepflegt. Kleiner Hinweis: Hibiskus ist hier die Pflanze, die mit am spätesten austreibt. Ich schneide ihn übrigens immer stark zurück.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (8. Okt. 2004)

*ichnochmal*

n`abend
das wird wohl heuer wohl meine letzte Blüte "am Teich" sein
nur der innere Teil ist in Wirklichkeit die Blüte 
(meine Bougainvillea auf dem Weg zum Bonsai)





das sind dann auch wieder die Momente wo man sich fragt:
Evolution .... ach Quatsch ! ......


----------



## StefanS (8. Okt. 2004)

La Bougainville ... quelle beautée !

Bringe sie gut über den Winter !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (8. Okt. 2004)

*re*

Während der 6 monatigen Depri-,Dunkel-,Kalt-Phase
stehen:

Bougainville,Oliven,Crassula,Castania sativa,Eonimus,Beaucarnea
usw. 

schon seit Jahren bei mir im Schlafzimmer !  

wir wissen alle , alles von einander ! 8)


----------



## birdy (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan
Danke für die Tip's wegen dem Hibiskusbäumchen. (ist im Pflanzkübel) Ich werde es im Haus kühl und hell überwintern, nicht ersäufen und geduldig warten bis es im Frühjahr wieder austreibt.
Liebe Grüße Birdy


----------



## StefanS (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
hallo vor allem Roland,

wollte Euch meine Neuerwerbungen nicht vorenthalten: Ein hochstämmiger Weinstock und ein Granatapfel (die nicht so tolle Qualität der Aufnahmen bitte ich zu entschuldigen). Jetzt heisst es buddeln. Die beiden sind echte Schwergewichte. Keine Ahnung, wie ich die ins Pflanzloch verfachten soll - vielleicht eine "Pflanzerfête" oder so etwas, um Unterstützung anzulocken.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Roland (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

Bei der Weinrebe  musst du die Erde schon an den Wurzeln lassen zum Einpflanzen. die Rebe sollte nicht tiefer gepflanzt werden, wie sie jetzt auch im Topf steht. Da bei der Rebe in diesem Jahr kein Wachstum mehr  erfolgt, sollte das Loch rundum 5 cm breiter als erfordert sein, welches nachher mit Erde eingeschwemmt wird, damit die Wurzeln den Kontakt zum Erdreich behalten. Düngen ist erst im Früling erfordert, wenn die Rebe zu spriessen beginnt. Topf mit Rebe neben dem Loch umlegen, einer hält den Topf der andere zieht die Rebe raus und dann langsam ins Loch rollen! 

Mit dem Vermehren von Weinreben(wir haben schon mal darüber gesprochen) werde ich zur gegebenen Zeit zurück kommen.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das ganze Procedere auch für den Granatapfel gültig ist.

Viel Glück


----------



## StefanS (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

danke für die Tipps (die andere Rebe verliert gerade ihre Blätter - Ableger werden bald gesteckt). Schön wär's, wenn das so einfach mit dem Pflanzen ginge - aber wir haben drei Erwachsene, trainierte Kerls, benötigt, um sie überhaupt in den Transporter und wieder hinaus zu zerren.  Wobei der, der sie auf der Ladefläche halten sollte (das war ich :cry, ganz einfach mitgerissen wurde.  Rrrrrummms ! Das Teil ist Erde bis Krone 1,80 Meter gross ! Also doch lieber Fête.  

Du sagst also, 5 cm an jeder Seite Platz reicht ? Tröstlich.  Schande über mich, aber ich wusste noch nicht einmal, dass __ Wein gedüngt werden muss.  Muss ich spritzen ? Die prachtvollen Reben des kleinen Stockes sind urplötzlichfleckig, dann ganz braun geworden und vertrocknet.  Selbst die Vögel gingen in diesem Jahr nicht dran (obwohl ich denen die Ernte lassen wollte): Sah irgendwie nach Rost/Pilz aus. Die Blätter hat es auch dahingerafft, die Rebe hat aber wieder neu ausgetrieben.

Der Granatapfel bekommt  sogar noch eine Drainage aus grobem Kies drunter und drumherum. Kann Feuchtigkeit auf den Tod nicht ab.

Danke nochmals
und beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Roland (12. Okt. 2004)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Schande über mich, aber ich wusste noch nicht einmal, dass __ Wein gedüngt werden muss.  Muss ich spritzen ? Die prachtvollen Reben des kleinen Stockes sind urplötzlichfleckig, dann ganz braun geworden und vertrocknet.  Selbst die Vögel gingen in diesem Jahr nicht dran (obwohl ich denen die Ernte lassen wollte): Sah irgendwie nach Rost/Pilz aus. Die Blätter hat es auch dahingerafft, die Rebe hat aber wieder neu ausgetrieben.



Stefan, Wein muss gtrunken werden - nur Weinreben müssen gedüngt werden!   

Da bei den Weinreben die Luftfeuchtigkeit eine grosse Rolle spielt, spielen folgende Krankheiten auch eine sehr grosse Rolle:
- PERNOSPORA ( falscher Mehltau) weisser Belag auf Trauben
- OIDIUM (echter Mehltau) weisser Belag auf Trauben, Trauben schrumpfen und vertrocknen oder faulen
- BOTRYTIS ( grauer Schimmelpilz) grauer Belag unter den Blättern und am Holz, die Blätter werden dürr(rostig) und das Holz wird fleckig und ist schon krank fürs folgende Jahr. Das kranke Holz sollte im Herbst abgeschnitten werden und nur gesundes Holz treiben lassen(mindestens 2 Knospen dran lassen)
Also hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit mit Hitze gepaart ist Mehltau und Schimmelbefall ist spritzen, leider!


----------



## StefanS (12. Okt. 2004)

Roland schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan, __ Wein muss gtrunken werden - nur Weinreben müssen gedüngt werden!



   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

das dein __ Hibiskus im Garten überwintern kann ist in Südfrankreich eigentlich kein Problem. Der von Birdy würde aber selbst bei dir den Löffel abgeben. Birdys Hibiskus ist ein Hibiscus chinensis (ein Stauch aus den warmen Subtropen Asiens und verträgt überhaupt keine Temperaturen an der Frostgrenze geschweige den nasse Füße). Dein Hibiskus ist Hibiscus moscheutos oder ein __ Sumpfhibiskus, welcher eine Sumpfstaude! aus den USA ist. Der ist recht winterhart wenn es nicht gerade auf zweistellige Minustemperaturen fällt. Meiner hat schon Temperaturen von -8 Grad überstanden (stand mehrere Tage im hartgefrorenen Topf und hat trotzdem dieses Jahr wieder ausgetrieben, hat dafür aber nicht blühen wollen).

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanS (7. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

danke für den Hinweis. Habe jetzt über HP und PN ersucht, Birdy eine Mail zu schicken. Noch war es ja nicht richtig kalt - ich hoffe, es ist nichts passiert.

Ist halt so, dass ich mich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen äussere - und nur so, wie ich es mit meinen eigenen Pflanzen auch mache. Bedauerlich, dass ich die Art falsch eingeschätzt habe. 

Danke und beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## birdy (7. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Stefan
Hallo Frank
Danke für die Hinweise und Mails  
Daß mein Bäumchen eine andere Sorte sein muß war mir nach deinen Beschreibungen Stefan schon klar. Ich hab's schon längst hereingeholt und es überwintert kühl ca.10-15 grad, nicht zu feucht und hell. Allerdings reagieren diese Hibiskusbäumchen ein wenig empfindlich auf Standortwechsel und wirft erst einmal alle Blüten und Knospen ab. Im Februar/März soll er dann wieder richtig durchstarten (hoffentlich weiß das auch mein __ Hibiskus  )

Danke für die Mühe
Liebe Grüße
Lotte


----------



## StefanS (8. Nov. 2004)

Puhhhhh, hallo Lotte/Birdy,

da fällt mir aber ein Stein vom Herzen. Hätte mir schon sehr leid getan, wenn Dein Bäumchen Schaden genommen hätte. 

Aber was soll man tun ? Jeden Zweifel ausschliessen oder schreiben, was man selbst so mit seinen Pflanzen macht ?

A propos: Bald ist auch bei uns Olivenernte - auf dem Foto nicht gut zu erkennen, aber meine Bäume hängen voll, ein erster Teil ist schon reif und schwarz.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

